# Amway Distributer



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

wife looking to make a purchase. Call mary 944-3852 between 4-6PM tks


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Amway still exists? I thought all that pyramid stuff got played out in the 90's


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Not in Amway but just wanted to point out Pyramids are Illegal so I don't think they are Pyramids..................


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Amway still exists in other countries, but under the disguise of another name in the USA. As for the pyramids, well there are ways around that as well evidently, ever heard of Multi Level Marketing? Same thing just another name. Been there, done that, don't want the stinkin' t-shirt, just move on with life and consider it a lesson learned.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *shakeyjr (5/8/2008)* As for the pyramids, well there are ways around that as well evidently, ever heard of Multi Level Marketing? Same thing just another name.


The Federal Courts disagree with you.Personally Iwould never participate in a Multi-Level Marketing deal but they are different. Multi-Level Marketing can theoretically sustain itself because they "break" the pyramid once it gets to certain size and so they just work like a bunch of little businesses. A true pyramid will just keep getting bigger and bigger until it collapses(this is why they are illegal). It would have to be able to get infinately large but it can't because eventually you will run out of people(literally or practically).


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

xl883lo, I didn't say that I was involved or approved of these type of businesses. If you will read the last sentence of my first post, you will see that I have already been through it and had a belly full. My post was just to say that they still exist, somehow, legally. If I remember correctly, they are still fighting the courts constantly. Please do not take my post as an argument for the existence of such businesses. 



As for the actual products, some (soaps/detergents/cleaners, XS energy drinks, ..) are actually very good if you like buying in bulk.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

network marketing


----------



## beerfish (Nov 9, 2007)

You can purchase amway products at http://www.quixtar.com/


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife does Quixtar and we are by no means RICH!!!! We like their products and will continue to use them. If any one would like to order some stuff I would be glad to hook you up with my wife....


----------



## Frunkis (Oct 7, 2007)

Quixtar is AmWay. They changed their name a few years back and are getting ready to change it back.I had a guy try and get me wrapped up in that last year and after doing my own independent research, I said no way. The products are good yes, but a pyramid scheme is still a pyramid scheme no matter what they call themselves this week.


----------

